# [solved] pinentry USE Flags

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich verstehe das gerade nicht:

```

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-crypt/pinentry" has unmet requirements.

- app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.7-r1::gentoo USE="gtk ncurses qt4 qt5 -caps -emacs -gnome-keyring -static" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( ncurses gtk qt4 qt5 ) gtk? ( !static ) qt4? ( !static ) qt5? ( !static ) static? ( ncurses ) at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

```

was will emerge von mir? pinentry hat beider flags (qt4 und qt5), wieso ist da etwas unsatisfied?

----------

## Christian99

at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

das heißt das du dich zwischen qt4 und qt5 entscheiden musst und nicht beides haben kannst.

----------

## michael_w

Danke, habs nicht gesehen.

----------

## toralf

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )
> 
> das heißt das du dich zwischen qt4 und qt5 entscheiden musst und nicht beides haben kannst.

 Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: keins von beiden geht auch - sonst stünde da "exactly-one-of"

----------

